# Best Transformer Company



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Allis chalmers cause they make tractors too.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Acme...:thumbsup:

_*Disclaimer*_:
Don't sell to the road runner.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd try to find a good Wadsworth or Zinsco transformer.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MGM Transformers here in So Cal: 

http://www.mgmtransformer.com/


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Trying to play talent scout now for a transformer company. I've used several from acme to fed pacific to ge to square d etc...Trying to basically pick the best most well made one taking into consideration of the following. Minimal Hysteresis losses, best laminate design, eddie current minimization, warranty, and reducing flux transport failures. Typically, we have been putting in mostly 25kva to 125 kva for the secondary voltages of facility. Any recommendations on the best. Money is not an object just want the best if it really is the best.


I don't know too much about small ones like that but for larger transformers no matter what you think you are buying you are buying an ABB transformer that someone else put an enclosure around. They are pretty much the only ones making large cores anymore. 

But if you really want the best, go with a cast resin coil design, they last forever in any atmosphere, maintenence free, PD free, just better than any dry type you can buy.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

For low voltage distribution transformers and such, I've always liked the Hevi Duty line, now owned by Emerson EGS.

http://www.emersonindustrial.com/en...rmers/distribution-xformer/Pages/default.aspx

Excellent products, but they are not as cheap as others.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Is square D considered the one of the best or best to those who know? Frequently find myself installing them.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.hammondpowersolutions.com/
:thumbsup: THE BEST OF THE BEST


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*K Factor*

I especially liked the emerson with the K-Factor harmonic reduction. They state they use larger conductors internally to dissapate the heat generated by the 1st, 3rd, 5th, etch harmonic currents on the core. Not sure if they do something special to the core to help with excessive heat as well. I"m guessing this may be similar to oversizing the conductors for voltage drop is essence? In any case, I don't know why you almost always would not purchase a K factor transfer for most applications anyhow??


----------

